# LG Flatron W2234S Monitor - Faulty?



## brduk (Jun 17, 2005)

I've upgraded my old 21" CRT monitor got a new 22" Widescreen LG Flatron W2234S monitor and am wondering if it might be faulty. The image is generally good on the monitor, however if happen to move my head, shift my eyes from one side of the monitor to the other (while sat with my head pointing directly at the monitor) I see lots of very tiny black dots, which create a mesh effect. Additionally the monitor has preset settings like "Night Text", "Day Photo", "Night Movie", "Normal" & so on, on quite a few of these settings the monitor makes a faint humming noise, which i've noticed can be increased or decreased when turning up or down the brightness control.

Are these common issues with Widescreen TFT's?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Brduk
Doesn't sound too clever. I've heard monitors that hum before, though, but otherwise work perfectly. That would annoy me!
The display distortion is strange, unless the drivers you have installed are poor, which is quite common for nVidia these days.
Do these dots appear in all modes?

Have a browse through the FAQ.......
http://www.lge.com/support/product_faq/list/PROD|07.jhtml

Drivers & Install Guide...
http://gb.lgservice.com/gcsc/b2c/hpi/main


----------

